# Ultra smooth slab surface



## phnola (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello,

I have a HO who wants a 17x17 slab poured in her back yard. She says that she want a "super smooth, glossy finish." She also wants it to be colored. I've only poured regular slabs and sidewalks so I do not have much experience coloring concrete , or applying finishes to it other than a sealer. Does anyone have a product suggestion for coating concrete to achieve a super smooth finish that will work for outside ? Any and all advice would be much appreciated . 
Phil 
Gc new Orleans


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

a cast color would work. Depends on the "finish" she is looking for. I would not do a high gloss finish though. if its exterior it will be incredibly slippery when its wet. does she want a smoth vs. brushed finish? or a polished finish


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

phnola said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a HO who wants a 17x17 slab poured in her back yard. She says that she want a "super smooth, glossy finish." She also wants it to be colored. I've only poured regular slabs and sidewalks so I do not have much experience coloring concrete , or applying finishes to it other than a sealer. Does anyone have a product suggestion for coating concrete to achieve a super smooth finish that will work for outside ? Any and all advice would be much appreciated .
> Phil
> Gc new Orleans


The only thing I can offer is something a sealer company rep just told me last week. If you use an enhancing sealer on a hard trowel surface like the one you are going to do, it might make it look blotchy. This is caused by the different concentrations of minerals and additives on the surface. I have not personally seen this but FYI. Try small areas before sealing the whole job.


----------



## Rach_cr (Mar 29, 2012)

I`m in the same need. Got some info from some guys at Wayne Brothers (http://waynebrothers.com/Services/PlacingFinishing.aspx), but still wondering about the colouring part. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Make her sign a slip and fall exclusion with full disclosure in front of a signed witness.


----------



## phnola (Aug 15, 2010)

I believe she wants either a smooth or polished finish, definitely not brushed. Polished uses some kind of buffer or sander ?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Polished uses a diamond grinder.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Polish and exterior patios/walkways surfaces don't mix. Talk her into something appropriate or Bernie Weinstein gonna pay you a visit.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

this is pretty simple really...she probably wants an acid stain look but doesn't know how to ask for it....you can do this any number of ways but using a good acrylic stain and a quality sealer with anti-slip traction additive would do the trick....concrete would have to sit for 30 days though before finishing it up.


You can go as solid or variegated as you wish. I personally use smithpaints.com. Application is easy I buy a new $40.00 HVLP gun from HD everytime and it works like a charm.


PS be sure that whatever sealer you use is compatible with an acrylic stain. (i use http://www.scpusa.com/index.php?q=node/42)Also you can get the anti slip from Sherwin Williams...it is called Sharkgrip and works like a charm.

I just pulled these pics of the smithpaints.com webby.










or


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

If your flatwork guy is any good, he'll have no problem getting you a dense glossy finish......and he'll also try to talk you out of it........As far as coloring it, that part's easy. You can add coloring in powder or liquid form to the mix, use of white portland cement will get you 'brighter' coloring. And you can use stain and dyes as well, or in place of integral coloring. The combination of colored concrete and stains/dyes can give you limitless choices......


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Rockmonster said:


> If your flatwork guy is any good, he'll have no problem getting you a dense glossy finish......and he'll also try to talk you out of it........As far as coloring it, that part's easy. You can add coloring in powder or liquid form to the mix, use of white portland cement will get you 'brighter' coloring. And you can use stain and dyes as well, or in place of integral coloring. The combination of colored concrete and stains/dyes can give you limitless choices......


Yep...that's another way to go...integral color and then bullfloat a variety of color hardeners into the top for highlight. Infinite possibilities, done all the time.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

or this...steep learning curve though in application.

http://flexmarpolyaspartics.com/HTML/variegate.html

and don't believe a word the application video says....I made that mistake.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

You definitely don't want a super smooth outside slab as pointed out above. We have a property with part of the outside flatwork too smooth and it's a butt buster when it gets wet. I keep meaning to etch it or something but haven't yet. 

On the subject of ultra smooth slabs an old concrete guy told me they used to use turpentine when finish troweling and it would get like glass but I don't know if that's a good way or not, just an anecdote I picked up out in the field.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Interesting to find out what's the consensus for advocating a smooth outdoor surface.. Is it legal?


----------



## phnola (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the responses ! I think I will try and talk her out of having too smooth a surface; I think color is more important to her anyway . So do you add integral color to the mix after it leaves the truck?


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

you can do a smooth finish... and there are several ways to approach it depending on desired finished product. if you do elect for a smooth finish the are products such as Rhino Grip and or Sharks Grip (same product diff cos'.) these products are additives for lacquer sealers and work incredibly well:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

phnola said:


> Thanks for the responses ! I think I will try and talk her out of having too smooth a surface; I think color is more important to her anyway . So do you add integral color to the mix after it leaves the truck?


If you are getting ready mix, it will be added at the plant, or _possibly _by the driver.......it will come down the chute with the color of your choice......just find out what your batch plant offers, because they may need a few days lead time for some colors.....


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

See if she can give you a picture of what she want's first, as integral color and reactive stained colors are two completely different looks.

I agree with Tscar about making every attempt to exonerate yourself from liability on the "super smooth" part. Traction additives (Shark Grip, etc..) are great & all, but they're in the first layer that fails, and often become far less obtrusive after a year or so.


----------

